# Teacup stingray price question



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

How much should a 4 inch teacup stingray cost?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Around $50-$80 is normal.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Canaidian Aquatics has them for $60


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

is that 4" including the tail?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> is that 4" including the tail?


i think is just disk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

4" = disc diameter. We used to sell them at $65 each. But we don't have any.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

ok thanks guys. il keep an eye on your site charles.


----------

